# Event TR6 Active Monitors for $200 (used) on Craigslist: Good deal or something to stay away from?



## Mike Marino (Jun 4, 2011)

I found a pair of Event TR6 Active Monitors on Craigslist for about $250. They seem to be discontinued so I'm not sure what their original price was.

Is this a good deal on a good set of monitors or something to stay away from?

Thanks!

- Mike


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Event TR6 Active Monitors for $250 (used) on Craigslist: Good deal or something to stay away from?*

Found this:

*Event TR6 Biamped Tuned Reference Studio Monitors

List Price Manufacturer US price $ 499.00 
New, Pair zZounds US price $ 399.00 *

So $250 sounds good, if they are in good condition. Thing is - are they? Is this something that you can go to someone's house/studio and listen to, or are they going to, say, meet you in a praking lot? I am not too sure I would want to buy used monitors...you never know what kind of abuse the speakers have been through.

Cheers.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 4, 2011)

*Re: Event TR6 Active Monitors for $250 (used) on Craigslist: Good deal or something to stay away from?*

@RiffWraith: Thanks for the info. They are local and I have the ability to go listen to them first. They were used for music production and were "always mixed at mid-low volumes."

In reading about them the low end of their spectrum is around 45Hz (+/- 3dB). I'll just have to hear them though.

Of course, I don't have a mixer or anything to actually make them work (unless I can plug them directly into the computer).

- Mike


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 6, 2011)

Now the seller is willing to go to $200 for these monitors.

So now I'm left pondering this question:
At what price would it be stupid NOT to buy these monitors???

Thoughts please? I only have till the end of this week.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## midphase (Jun 6, 2011)

I love Event monitors. I use Studio Precision 8's as my main monitors and they are far and above anything in this price range (which would include the Mackie HR's and low end Gens).

Depending on what you're coming from, the TR6's should be what I would call a nice "starter" set and for that price they're way better than comparable M-Audio or similar monitors.

I say grab them...and when you outgrow them you can always relegate them to a B-setup or as surround monitors.


----------



## José Herring (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Event TR6 Active Monitors for $250 (used) on Craigslist: Good deal or something to stay away from?*



Mike Marino @ Sat Jun 04 said:


> @RiffWraith: Thanks for the info. They are local and I have the ability to go listen to them first. They were used for music production and were "always mixed at mid-low volumes."
> 
> In reading about them the low end of their spectrum is around 45Hz (+/- 3dB). I'll just have to hear them though.
> 
> ...



You won't need a mixer. You can plug them directly into your audio interface, or you can get one of these:

http://www.smproaudio.com/index.php/en/ ... rs/mpatch2


----------



## midphase (Jun 6, 2011)

Jose...do you own that thingamajig?


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I don't have monitors right now; I'm using a set of Dell 2.1 computer speakers. As ugly as that sounds that have almost the same frequency range as the TR6s.

I just haven't convinced myself that spending $200 for slightly more frequency range is worth it (plus the cost of an audio interface).

I'm thinking I'm going to pass.

- Mike


----------



## José Herring (Jun 6, 2011)

midphase @ Mon Jun 06 said:


> Jose...do you own that thingamajig?



Not yet. But, I've been eying it for a while. Want to get some new monitors first then i'll get it and check it out. The reviews are good though. Passive circuitry makes it pass a signal without any coloration.

@ Mike,

Frequency range isn't the only thing to consider when buying monitors. Trust me, almost anything will be a big improvement over your current setup.

Jose


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 6, 2011)

@ Jose: Agreed.


----------



## midphase (Jun 6, 2011)

Mike Marino @ Mon Jun 06 said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I don't have monitors right now; I'm using a set of Dell 2.1 computer speakers. As ugly as that sounds that have almost the same frequency range as the TR6s.
> 
> I just haven't convinced myself that spending $200 for slightly more frequency range is worth it (plus the cost of an audio interface).
> 
> ...



Trust me Mike...you need something better than the Dell speakers! If you don't feel like splurging on the Event, at least get yourself a pair of M-Audios for $50 less (although the Events are a good deal for that price, especially for powered monitors).

You don't need a new audio interface quite yet, you can go straight out of your computer outputs into the speakers...not ideal but better than nothing (or headphones). Either way, you looking at the frequency specs and making a determination that there is little difference between your Dells and the Events is the same as looking at the engine cc size in a Chrystler Cordoba and realizing that it's the same as a Ferrari 458 and determining that there must be no difference in the two.


----------



## midphase (Jun 6, 2011)

josejherring @ Mon Jun 06 said:


> Not yet. But, I've been eying it for a while. Want to get some new monitors first then i'll get it and check it out. The reviews are good though. Passive circuitry makes it pass a signal without any coloration.



Yeah, I'm eyeing it as well. Reading about it on Gearslutz some people are complaining about some of the knobs and buttons going bad after a few months of usage that's why I was wondering if you use one or if you know someone who does.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 6, 2011)

Without a doubt, Kays. I'm currently saving for a nicer set of monitors....BUT I'll go take a listen to these monitors and make a decision from there. If they don't sound significantly better than what I have now I'm not going t waste money on them just to have a set of monitors.

- Mike


----------



## José Herring (Jun 6, 2011)

midphase @ Mon Jun 06 said:


> josejherring @ Mon Jun 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet. But, I've been eying it for a while. Want to get some new monitors first then i'll get it and check it out. The reviews are good though. Passive circuitry makes it pass a signal without any coloration.
> ...



That sucks. The only other option in that price range is the Presonus one. Probably bit better build and also passive.

Jose


----------

